# 3/8" air line for new heads



## RETIREDMSTRSGT (Jul 7, 2020)

Running two new heads off an existing line with a t fitting and have a 100' of 3/8 air compressor line from a kit that I would like to use. https://www.eastwood.com/rapidair-complete-garage-air-line-kits.html

Anybody know if it will cause any problems with the two Hunter PGP heads I will be installing? 
I have all of the fitting and adapters and don't foresee any problems besides pressure.

Less spent on this means more $$$ on the yard.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

3/8 is very small. You will have a pressure issues. It depends on the gpm for the PGP and your available pressure.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

First, RapidAir products are extremely cool but *way overpriced* even when used for a compressor air supply system. Second, flow is a huge problem with less than 3/4" pipe, especially over a 100' distance and rotors at the end.

The cheapest route is to use sch 40 PVC and hand-dig a shallow trench. 100 feet of 1" PVC will only cost about $50 from a local plumbing supply house. A few 40¢ fittings and a $5 PVC glue kit and your done.

A 100-foot roll of 3/4" PEX is about $50 to $100 depending on brand. I'm not sure 3/4" PEX is adequate flow for two Hunter PGP heads. A lot depends on your nozzle sizes and throw distance. A 100-foot roll of 1" PEX is about $130 to $200. So it's worth your while to run the numbers carefully. I'd go bigger just to be safe. The fittings for PEX is more expensive of you've got the crimping/expansion tool already, so figure another $20 for fittings.


----------

